# System-Restore virus



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just got my computer working again, what a headache.

Last night out of nowhere my computer started popping up messages saying my hard drive failed and was full and a utility program called System-Restore kept running, it would not let me shut it down.

It also made all my files hidden so it looked like everything had been deleted I just about crapped until I found out they were all hidden.

Start menu was empty, no programs would run, I somehow tricked it into letting me download malware bytes and run it. Pretty sure it got rid of everything but my computer was still all messed up, empty start menu and no programs working. 

Ended up magically backing up my emails and important stuff and reformatted.

Guess that's one reason why I should run an antivirus program.:shutup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds more like malware. Antivirus doesn't always catch those. If you're running Windows, make sure you have Windows Defender running.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

What ever it was, it sucked.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I rarely see folks get viruses anymore. They newer way to "trick" folks into allowing BS on a computer is via a browser. Since they trick you into OKing the installation of the problem, it's technically not a virus. 

Yet _another _reason to not use Internet Explorer.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't use IE.

I was using Firefox.

Still unsure how it got me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Also, you must run anti-virus software. It's not even a consideration to go without.

Avast
or
AVG are both free. No excuse to not use.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

shanekw1 said:


> I don't use IE.
> 
> I was using Firefox.
> 
> Still unsure how it got me.


FF isn't immune, just harder to get "tricked". My parents recently got some nasty malware using FF. I tried for a week to remove it. Ended up having to reinstall Windows.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

All those antivirus programs always end up bugging out my computer. Without fail.

The last major issue I had with my computer, in Jan. disappeared the second I uninstalled Avast.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I run Symantec AV, SpyBot Search and Destroy and Zone Alarm. Those are active programs. I run CCleaner and Malwarebytes a couple times a week, they are passive programs. I also run NoScript on FIreFox so programs can't just run by themselves without me letting them. I back up occasionally.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have used Avast on maybe 20 computers without issue. 

Norton or McAfee....totally different story.

Configured correctly, Avast works seamlessly. You don't even know it's running.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've had Norton and AVG screw up more computers then they have helped. I rarely have a problem with malware or viruses and I run almost no security.

I back up some files to the cloud and do full backups to a NAS, if I get something nasty I can't delete on my own I restore...no biggie. :thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Avast, Norton and AVG have all eventually gone screwy.

I rarely run any security and only twice have I ever been infected with anything.

I have 2 hard drives, 1 is partitioned, when things get bad, quick reformat and brand new machine.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Try MSE for an active scanner. If MSE gives you issues you've messed up your system somehow. Microsoft designed MSE to work seamlessly with Windows. For on demand, I'd recommend Malwarebytes and SuperAntispyware. Do a good cleaning every so often with CCleaner. You can also immunize against treats withe Spywareblaster. To further guard against attack, install Adblock Plus and NoScript in Firefox. WOT isn't bad either to warn you about questionable websites. You can also layer defense with a free service called OpenDNS to block certain types of content before you ever get to them.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The best antivirus software is the wetware in your skull. I run no protection at all, and it's extremely rare that I have any trouble in that respect. The few times I have, I've always been able to clean it up without reformatting--though that's a good idea to do once in a while just to "freshen" the system.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, the thing of it is, all you guys have a clue.

Let's face it, probably 90% of home PC users don't have a clue. Running without protection is the worst when one doesn't even begin to recognize where or how malware might come onboard.

Most of the posters in this thread wouldn't have a problem with a reformat and fresh install, but c'mon it's a PITA.

So 9 out of 10 users are running slow or will be compromised at some point and they will call their techy friends or end at the local comp repair shop.

Sooner or later all of us catch something, even when we think we are covered.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AVAST Pro for me. Never an issue.


----------



## patriots (Nov 14, 2007)

*We just went through this...*

We just went through something similar that hid all our files and redirected all internet searches. I was referred to a website 'bleepingcomputer.com' They were awesome. Walked me through, step-by-step and even helped clean up after the virus. I highly recommend them for anyone that gets put into that situation. (BTW - we were infected via our browser - didn't click on anything - I guess it's called a drive-by download.) Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> The best antivirus software is the wetware in your skull. I run no protection at all, and it's extremely rare that I have any trouble in that respect. The few times I have, I've always been able to clean it up without reformatting--though that's a good idea to do once in a while just to "freshen" the system.


Agreed. If you know what you're doing and where you are going, you can pretty much protect yourself w/o any programs. For years I never had anything, cause they all slow down your machine. And unless you have a fast machine, it can make a difference. 

Now I'm using AVG... but I have a fairly quick pc, but even still I'm not super thrilled to be using it. The only reason I decided to install is it because about a yr ago I had my debit card info stolen... and my account emptied. I got it all back, but it was a pain. 

I can't say for sure it was due to something on my pc... but it could have been. Since then I've been a little gun shy. If I gotta pay for anything online, I normally just boot up my linux boot CD and do it thru that. :thumbsup:

Another thing I do - after I do a reformat, and install all my usual programs, Office, Adobe, etc, I do a system backup with TrueImage and store that. From that point on, when I need to do a reformat, it takes like 15 min and I'm back up with everything already installed and running. All my data is saved on another hard drive... so I only need to worry about windows and the programs I use.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I've had Norton and AVG screw up more computers then they have helped.


Amen to that...put McAfee on that list too. Since too many people know me as "tech guy" I get to fix more problems than I care to. One of the things I've found is that virus writers often know how to slip past Norton and McAfee so those programs are useless because many infections are deliberately designed to sneak in undetected. One thing I preach is that no one should bother using either of those two, and I'm not at all fond of AVG either. They're like asking for trouble.

Norton is a resource hog to the extreme. So it's not just useless, it sucks the life out of your computer while it gives nothing but a false sense of security in return.

I'd cast my vote for Avast, but I just installed it on a new build (so far so good). I have more experience with PC Tools (Spyware Doctor with AV) which I've been running longer on other computers without any trouble. A nice feature with PC Tools is one license can be used on up to 3 computers. It has some impressive credentials with tech reviews too, which helped me decide on using it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

PC Tools is THE KING of Ad-Ware! 

That software group is a PITA.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

There is a few of them going around, another one is Spyware Protection 2010,then there is one called MS removal tool, etc...they're a pain in the a$$.... most of them want you to pay money for a program to get rid of them, but you can do it on your own...


----------



## Ragebhardt (Apr 25, 2010)

greg24k said:


> There is a few of them going around, another one is Spyware Protection 2010,then there is one called MS removal tool, etc...they're a pain in the a$$.... most of them want you to pay money for a program to get rid of them, but you can do it on your own...


Please tell us how.
My net-book started giving me a warning of a bad hard drive last night. Then some sort of scan program came up and I could not turn it off. Now my NB will not boot up. Any help would really be appreciated.:furious:


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> PC Tools is THE KING of Ad-Ware!


I was not aware of that. The ability to customize leaves a little to be desired, but if it's adware it does a good job of hiding it. Maybe it kills everything other than its own adware. I'm curious about the source of your statement. I did some searching and could not find any confirmation of this. If it is true, I definitely would not want to recommend the product. As I said above though, I've had no issues with it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Experience with PC Tools and their MANY programs.

I have, in the past, done free downloads from CNET.

EVERY time I did a free from them, I got AD Ware out the wazoo. Unremovable Ad Ware.

BUT...

That IS the price one may pay for FREE downloads!


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I got jam finked last week, some bs virus deleted all my pics. 3 years of work gone. I used ad aware to delete virus but my pics still gone. lesson learned. Im going to back everything up from now on.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm running Kaspersky i pay 40 a year for and AVG free both at the same time. That samantec seem to be a virus itself norton sucks! I wish i knew more about this stuff:blink: I'm lookin forward to the hoodie guy with 1s and 0s face to chime in:whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

you rang DWB?:laughing:

I use Eset Security. It's lightweight, made for business, doesn't give false alarms, and it's not taken down by *most* viruses because it's a weird hacker code, they all use it (all that I know anyway). The fact that it was recommended by them was all the proof I needed, who else would know a good security system?:thumbsup:

http://www.eset.com/us/business/products


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

blackbear said:


> I got jam finked last week, some bs virus deleted all my pics. 3 years of work gone. I used ad aware to delete virus but my pics still gone. lesson learned. Im going to back everything up from now on.


You sure they are deleted?

Maybe just set as hidden. 

In your folder options, under the view tab, click show all hidden files.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

blackbear said:


> I got jam finked last week, some bs virus deleted all my pics. 3 years of work gone. I used ad aware to delete virus but my pics still gone. lesson learned. Im going to back everything up from now on.


You should run a file restoration program, find one you can burn onto a disk and boot from (to get around any virus remnants) after booting from it scan for deleted files and save them to a thumb drive. After you're done backing it all up do a low level format and re-install windows.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have, in the past, done free downloads from CNET.
> 
> EVERY time I did a free from them, I got AD Ware out the wazoo. Unremovable Ad Ware.


In the first place, there's no such thing as unremovable adware. In the second, CNET usually advises as to whether that is part of the software. I call BS.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Never got Adware for CNET and I have downloaded from them on more than several occasions. I trust them.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Windows is a virus and has more open backdoors than a Roman bath house. :whistling


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

blackbear said:


> I got jam finked last week, some bs virus deleted all my pics. 3 years of work gone. I used ad aware to delete virus but my pics still gone. lesson learned. Im going to back everything up from now on.



You might want to burn a free Linux live CD. www.ubuntu.com You can run the OS right from the CD/DVD drive and will run in RAM. The more RAM you have the faster it will run. But a gig is sufficient. It will show any and all hidden files in your system. You can then transfer files/pics to a thumb drive/sd card. Ubuntu is probably the most user friendly. 

There is also another Linux called BackTrack it's for security professionals. There is a learning curve to this one. But there is a forensic recovery tool.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

you guys are the Sht. :thumbsup: found all my pics, estimates and personal stuff in a hidden folder. this is hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Good looking out :thumbup:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

blackbear said:


> you guys are the Sht. :thumbsup: found all my pics, estimates and personal stuff in a hidden folder. this is hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Good looking out :thumbup:


Now put that stuff on a backup. :thumbsup: Malicious code can just hide files or can delete a registry entry that won't allow you to unhide files. Though you can do a regedit and restore that function.


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

JustaFramer said:


> There is also another Linux called BackTrack it's for security professionals. There is a learning curve to this one. But there is a forensic recovery tool.



Also a nice little tool called spoonwep2 to hack wep keys :whistling.

My vote is for ESET like WarriorWithWood said. Don't think you can go wrong with this one.

Forget who said Acronis True Image, this is also a great tool. I use this once a week, save image on a external hd, then disconnect drive. 

Pat


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

ESET is a very powerful tool that should not be used by people not understanding it. You can corrupt your system in a blink of an eye. It is not user friendly.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

PatsPainting said:


> Also a nice little tool called spoonwep2 to hack wep keys :whistling.
> Pat


 :thumbsup: I have been studying the wiki on backtrack just d/l'd the iso.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

WEP has been vulnerable for many years now. The wireless devices are doing a disservice to users to even include that as an option...well, maybe not. If people weren't using WEP, the hackers might try harder to crack other security protocols. WEP gives them an easier target.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

cbscreative said:


> WEP has been vulnerable for many years now. The wireless devices are doing a disservice to users to even include that as an option...well, maybe not. If people weren't using WEP, the hackers might try harder to crack other security protocols. WEP gives them an easier target.


There are tools to attack WPA Aircrack-ng is full service wifi pentest tool. They won't give you dictionaries though you have to create your own or d/l from some source.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

JustaFramer said:


> There are tools to attack WPA Aircrack-ng is full service wifi pentest tool. They won't give you dictionaries though you have to create your own or d/l from some source.


That's not at all surprising. Security and crackers just keep playing leapfrog. Think of how many truly productive things could be accomplished if the effort and creativity used by hacks were put to good use. The amount of time these people have to be devious amazes me. I often wonder if they even think about putting their talent to better use or if they're so focused on the dark side that their potential to be legitimately wealthy never occurs to them.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

cbscreative said:


> That's not at all surprising. Security and crackers just keep playing leapfrog. Think of how many truly productive things could be accomplished if the effort and creativity used by hacks were put to good use. The amount of time these people have to be devious amazes me. I often wonder if they even think about putting their talent to better use or if they're so focused on the dark side that their potential to be legitimately wealthy never occurs to them.



I wasn't talking about doing anything illegal. Though it could be used for it. Pentesting short for Penetration testing (kinky :laughing is a big business. My FIL runs a DB with a crew and they send out their stuff to a company to pentest their system security. 

Really anyone that offers user input via a PHP SQL stack should do sql injections to make sure they can't be hacked. MySQL just got embarrassed by some greyhat hackers with simple injections. :laughing:


----------

